# Size 56 or 58 Tarmac for 6'1" rider



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I am 6'1" with a 36" inseam and run my saddle at ~810mm. I run ~10cm of drop.

I could use the 56cm with a lot of post, 130mm stem, and headset spacers OR the 58cm with less post, a 110 stem, and no spacers.

I know that sizing advice is hit or miss, but I'm looking for any info. Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## milobc (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi I am 6/2 34 inseam and ride a 58cm


----------



## SKIBUMM (Feb 26, 2010)

I am 6'1" with a 36" inseam and I have a 58. I think if I have a 56 I would have too much post. Iwould recommend looking at both and have a good fitter look at it with you. You might benefit from a 56 with a shorter top tube.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm 6'2" with a 35.25" inseam and I ride a 58 with a 130mm stem.

I guess it depends on how stretched out you like to be. On a 56 you're limited because you'll have to go with a long stem to start but with a 58 you can go longer if you end up feeling cramped.

Keep an eye on Ebay too. You may see some of the 2010's with the "team" geometry coming up for sale soon. 

Cheers!


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Hey guys! Thanks for the info. I was leaning towards the 58 because one of my existing bikes in nearly the same geometry. With a 110mm stem, it feels a little less "flickable" than my other bike, (which has a shorter top tube/longer stem) but it's much more stable feeling.

58 it is.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I guess I should ask...are you guys riding the standard geometry with regular length headtube or the team geometry with the shorter headtube?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I am 6'1 with a 35.8" inseam, and ride a 58 very comfortably (standard geometry). Two professional fits put my saddle at 81, though I typically ride it at 80. 

You will definitely need a 58.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

If you have long legs, the 58 will likely be best, short legs like me... the 56. 

Be wary though, the head tubes are stupid long on the standard geo frames. Likely won't be a huge issue for you with the long legs. But, something to consider. 

I have to run no spacers and a -17* stem to get acceptable saddle to bar drop.... and I wish I could get lower.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm 6-1, my jeans are 34's, they specialized demo guy put me on a 56 (tarmac and roubaix) without even batting an eye...


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm 6' with 34" inseam (32" pants). The 58 Roubaix is the best fitting bike I've ridden. I rode a 56 Tarmac and it felt small. But I prefer my bars at about 2.5cm below saddle, not 10 like the OP.


----------



## Student Driver (Jan 10, 2008)

BluesDawg said:


> I'm 6' with 34" inseam (32" pants). The 58 Roubaix is the best fitting bike I've ridden. I rode a 56 Tarmac and it felt small. But I prefer my bars at about 2.5cm below saddle, not 10 like the OP.


Ditto BluesDawg; I just got my 2010 Roubaix Expert in a 58, and I'm 6'1" with a 33" inseam (31-32" pants), and the 58 is very roomy for my longer torso. In fact, I want to drop to a 90 or 100mm stem from the 110 that's on there now.


----------



## citanest (Jun 10, 2009)

6'2 with 37 inseam, team geo, 58cm
I went to 5 bike stores.
3 recommended size 61 (due to long legs) and 2 suggested 58 (due to short torso).
I tested them (for a few times) and ended up going with 58cm.
I suggest you go test it out too.
You have long legs.




tyro said:


> I am 6'1" with a 36" inseam and run my saddle at ~810mm. I run ~10cm of drop.
> 
> I could use the 56cm with a lot of post, 130mm stem, and headset spacers OR the 58cm with less post, a 110 stem, and no spacers.
> 
> I know that sizing advice is hit or miss, but I'm looking for any info. Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Great looking bike "citanest". That looks like the SL version. Love those wheels too. Mine is the standard SL3 version in a 58. Great bikes.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

NealH said:


> I am 6'1 with a 35.8" inseam, and ride a 58 very comfortably (standard geometry). Two professional fits put my saddle at 81, though I typically ride it at 80.
> 
> You will definitely need a 58.


Yep.
I have a 30" inseam and my 56 fits great!
You'd have to have one helluva long torso and chimpanzee legs to need a 56 at your height. 

BTW, Citanest- beautiful bike!!


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I went ahead and ordered a 58. It came in two days ago, but I still have to build it up. That is a *damn *big bike. The headtube and downtube are monstrous! I *may* need the team geo, but I don't think so. I don't think I run quite as much drop as citanest. (Great looking bike BTW.)


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

tyro said:


> I guess I should ask...are you guys riding the standard geometry with regular length headtube or the team geometry with the shorter headtube?


Sounds like you've already got your frame so this is late but I'm on a standard geometry frame with the taller head tube.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

goneskiian said:


> Sounds like you've already got your frame so this is late but I'm on a standard geometry frame with the taller head tube.


Thanks for confirming. Yes, I went ahead with the standard headtube version. It should fit just fine.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

6-1.5" with 36"cycling inseam and 32.5" BB-to-saddle-top measurement ... long legs and shorter torso plus stiff neck so I ride a 90mm stem +20 degress Easton EA70 stem. 56 would not give me enough set tube height ... and my bars would be HUGE drop from saddle height. (Does anyone else wish Spesh made a 57 with about 574mm ETT?)


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

RRRoubaix said:


> Yep.
> I have a 30" inseam and my 56 fits great!
> You'd have to have one helluva long torso and chimpanzee legs to need a 56 at your height.
> 
> BTW, Citanest- beautiful bike!!


Damn. 

I'm a hair shy of 6' with a 35" inseam and sport a 56 with a 115mm stem with 10mm of spacers.

2011 Sworks SL3


----------

